# Former PK Army Chief: We Harbored UBL



## TH15 (Dec 30, 2011)

> BY ARIF JAMAL
> FROM JAMESTOWN
> DEC 28 2011
> 
> ...


http://intelligence.blog.inc-intel.com/2011/12/former-pakistan-army-chief-reveals.html

Not sure if this is anything new, but an interesting little bit at the end about finding potentially bin Laden in 2001.


----------



## CDG (Dec 30, 2011)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2011)

Fuck Pakistan.

This is like the US announcing in Dec. 1945 that we have an atomic capability.

Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2021)

AWP said:


> Fuck Pakistan.


Yes.

Islamist convicted of beheading U.S. journalist Daniel Pearl to go free, victim's family in 'shock'


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 28, 2021)

He should have been shot by a firing squad.  But look at it differently. How many murderers do we let go free in the West?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2021)

We add his name to the disposition matrix and extrajudicially launch a hellfire.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 29, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yes.
> 
> Islamist convicted of beheading U.S. journalist Daniel Pearl to go free, victim's family in 'shock'



DoJ says they want him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354927903461548034


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2021)

I believe a strongly worded e-mail sent to Pakistan should fix this situation right up....


----------

